# Scotland Landscapes



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Prints available on the website

Loch Shiel - In between passing showers there was some nice blue colouring to the clouds.










The Great Herdsman - some different takes on an iconic mountain

#1









#2









Astro Shots and from first visiting this place in our week there I had my mind on a few images that would work if we had a clear night - only one night was clear in the whole week so made the most of it.

#3 - Orion, Sirius & Jupiter









#4 - Pap of Glencoe - Night reflections









thanks :thumb:
drew


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely. Care to share the EXIF details for the last two?


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful landscapes


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

That bought back fond memories.

Glenfinnan was my dog walking route,down loch Shielside.


Steve.


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Simply stunning pics all of them


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning but third pic stand out for me


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

All amazing, hats off!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow Amazing shots! Love the 1st one :thumb:


----------



## Hewitt44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Epic pictures here!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the reflected stars!


----------

